# My 2-10-2 DCC Question



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Here is my 2-10-2, Just a quick question regarding the decoder can it sit as is in the photo with tender top covering everything or do i need to mount it onto some styrene?? I've attached a few more pics so you can see this beauty in all its glory. I must say it crawls along at low throttle and i haven't even set up speed steps yet!!! Broadway Limited make fabulous stuff!!!


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow you can put sound with dual speakers in that bad boy, you already got the speaker grills in the floor. You don't need to cover or use styrene anywhere in that tender, it won't rub on nothing. I love BLI's I have 3 myself with sound, they are outstanding! Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your good to go, put the Tender cover on it and let it roll!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rangerover said:


> Wow you can put sound with dual speakers in that bad boy, you already got the speaker grills in the floor. You don't need to cover or use styrene anywhere in that tender, it won't rub on nothing. I love BLI's I have 3 myself with sound, they are outstanding! Jim


I just got this decoder!!! Haha!!! I guess I can always use it in one of my other locos once I get sound!!


----------

